# Fewer Nonresidents



## dosch

DEVILS LAKE, N.D.

An official with the state Game and Fish Department says the number of out-of-state hunting licenses sold in advance of North Dakota's waterfowl opener this weekend is down significantly from last year.

Paul Schadewald heads the department's administrative services division. He says about 4,500 nonresident licenses have been sold so far. He says that's a drop of about 50 percent from the same time last year.

Schadewald says some hunters may wait until the last minute to buy their licenses, but there's no doubt that North Dakota will see fewer duck hunters from other states this fall.

Schadewald says the drop-off could be due to the dry conditions in the western part of the state as well as high gasoline prices that keep people closer to home.


----------



## bornlucky

I am not surprised.


----------



## Hooked4life

Sweet!! Less competition!! :eyeroll: Just MN teachers and kids for a weekend!! :lol:


----------



## buckseye

And rightfully so IMO. I think gas prices have a lot to do with people staying closer to home.


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM

I'm one of those not coming this year. Price of trip and license limitations.

Hope everyone has a great hunt! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny

DOUBLEWEIM said:


> I'm one of those not coming this year. Price of trip and license limitations.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great hunt! :beer:


What did you mean by license limitations?


----------



## dblkluk

:sigh of relief: :lol:

Just kidding.. I love all you silly NR's and your decoy trailers that look like duckboats.. :wink:

On a serious note..
Its not surprising, alot of factor in play here..Low water, High gas prices, and poor economy..


----------



## Goose Guy350

I believe he means the length of time NR's are allowed to hunt per license but I could be wrong.


----------



## cgreeny

Goose Guy350 said:


> I believe he means the length of time NR's are allowed to hunt per license but I could be wrong.


Isn't 14 days of hunting enough. I might hunt 25 days and I live in ND. I have never gone on a 14 day hunt before and only once on a 7 day hunt. I think its alot but I maybe wrong. Maybe I live here for that reason and I feel blessed to be able to do that. Or is it NR hunters are not able to breakup the days more. say 3 day or 4 day weekends?


----------



## jonesy12

Won't be stopping me. I saved up enough to make the yearly week long venture.


----------



## Blue Plate

I'm headed to ND on Friday. :beer:


----------



## just ducky

Hooked4life said:


> ...Just MN teachers and kids for a weekend!! :lol:


Yeah by the way, when is that Minnesota teachers holiday thing, and how long is it? Seems like we run into a bunch of Minnesota teachers each year when we come out.


----------



## ruger1

cgreeny said:


> [Isn't 14 days of hunting enough. I might hunt 25 days and I live in ND. I have never gone on a 14 day hunt before and only once on a 7 day hunt. I think its alot but I maybe wrong. Maybe I live here for that reason and I feel blessed to be able to do that. Or is it NR hunters are not able to breakup the days more. say 3 day or 4 day weekends?


No breaking it up. Two 7 day periods are all we NRs get. I live close to NoDak, so I'd like to jump over the border for 3 or 4 weekends. But I can't. Oh well. Not the end of the world. More MN time I guess.

That and the two 7 day periods need to be declared ahead of time. So no making last minute decisions.


----------



## Dunk221999

I can't wait to bust some roosts this weekend! 

JK- If I never put on another pair of chest waders in my life, I will die a happy man!

Good Luck to all! :beer:


----------



## ruger1

Dunk221999 said:


> I can't wait to bust some roosts this weekend!
> 
> JK- If I never put on another pair of chest waders in my life, I will die a happy man!
> 
> Good Luck to all! :beer:


Awe come on man! That's what it's all about. Standing waste deep in 34 degree water!


----------



## ruger1

just ducky said:


> Hooked4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just MN teachers and kids for a weekend!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah by the way, when is that Minnesota teachers holiday thing, and how long is it? Seems like we run into a bunch of Minnesota teachers each year when we come out.
Click to expand...

MEA weekend. October 15 -19


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM

Correct, 14 days would be great. However I am unable to take a lot of time off during the week. As I understand it, you can only select two 7 day periods? Maybe I am wrong? Basically that is only a couple two day weekends that I would be able to come. I remember years before that law and the gas was under $1  That I was in ND almost every weekend. That's all I was saying I guess.


----------



## USAlx50

ruger1 said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Isn't 14 days of hunting enough. I might hunt 25 days and I live in ND. I have never gone on a 14 day hunt before and only once on a 7 day hunt. I think its alot but I maybe wrong. Maybe I live here for that reason and I feel blessed to be able to do that. Or is it NR hunters are not able to breakup the days more. say 3 day or 4 day weekends?
> 
> 
> 
> No breaking it up. Two 7 day periods are all we NRs get. I live close to NoDak, so I'd like to jump over the border for 3 or 4 weekends. But I can't. Oh well. Not the end of the world. More MN time I guess.
> 
> That and the two 7 day periods need to be declared ahead of time. So no making last minute decisions.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you can just take your first 7 day period whenever you plan on first being here and then set your second for the last 7 days of the season. Whenever you decide to make your second trip you can just change the second period dates.


----------



## just ducky

ruger1 said:


> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just MN teachers and kids for a weekend!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah by the way, when is that Minnesota teachers holiday thing, and how long is it? Seems like we run into a bunch of Minnesota teachers each year when we come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEA weekend. October 15 -19
Click to expand...

Cool! We'll be there 10/10-10/17, so we may miss them (you?) this year. good luck anyway.


----------



## ruger1

just ducky said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just MN teachers and kids for a weekend!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah by the way, when is that Minnesota teachers holiday thing, and how long is it? Seems like we run into a bunch of Minnesota teachers each year when we come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEA weekend. October 15 -19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool! We'll be there 10/10-10/17, so we may miss them *(you?) *this year. good luck anyway.
Click to expand...

Not be bud! I'm no teacher.


----------



## cgreeny

USAlx50 said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Isn't 14 days of hunting enough. I might hunt 25 days and I live in ND. I have never gone on a 14 day hunt before and only once on a 7 day hunt. I think its alot but I maybe wrong. Maybe I live here for that reason and I feel blessed to be able to do that. Or is it NR hunters are not able to breakup the days more. say 3 day or 4 day weekends?
> 
> 
> 
> No breaking it up. Two 7 day periods are all we NRs get. I live close to NoDak, so I'd like to jump over the border for 3 or 4 weekends. But I can't. Oh well. Not the end of the world. More MN time I guess.
> 
> That and the two 7 day periods need to be declared ahead of time. So no making last minute decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can just take your first 7 day period whenever you plan on first being here and then set your second for the last 7 days of the season. Whenever you decide to make your second trip you can just change the second period dates.
Click to expand...

Thank you thats what I thought, set the 2nd week for the end of the season and you can move it up if need be.


----------



## cgreeny

ruger1 said:


> Dunk221999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to bust some roosts this weekend!
> 
> JK- If I never put on another pair of chest waders in my life, I will die a happy man!
> 
> Good Luck to all! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe come on man! That's what it's all about. Standing waste deep in 34 degree water!
Click to expand...

If you can find waist deep water this year have at them. We are much more dry than last year. Many sloughs are ankle deep and if that. But if there is water there is birds.


----------



## Hooked4life

ruger1 said:


> MEA weekend. October 15 -19


We're coming out the 17th (first hunt the 18th) so I guess we'll have to slop up after them!


----------



## ducksndogs

Higher gas prices, lower water conditions, whatever will not be stopping us. Just purchased my NR license today. Heading west on the 8th. We didnt make it last year. Been coming out to ND for many years. Great people, great hunting, great environment... all makes for one hell of a time! Looking forward to it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

dblkluk said:


> :sigh of relief: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding..


 :beer: JK my arse!!! :wink:


----------



## gundogguru

I'm coming and i can't even pull a trigger. Tree top snapped right forarm 2 plates and 15 screws with 4 hours of surgery. The group have had this trip planned all year and I'm the only one that knows the ranch and can blow a call. So we leave next thursday for Woodworth. 1800 miles and I can.t wait.This is my sixth year and I just love it up there.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I am leaving here the 8th and coming back the 23. I cannot wait to see the same great families that I have met for the last 8 years. The nicest people I have ever run into - EVER. Prettiest country in the world. I look forward to it from the time I get back every year until the time I return.

I am like a little kid on Christmas...


----------



## bluebill25

be there the weekend of mea but not a teacher just got four days off. hope there is a big push off mallards and snows. if the weather stays like this it might be perfect.


----------



## USAlx50

Have fun in ND boys, I'll be in SK during MEA playing the NR card myself 8)


----------



## blhunter3

NDSU has a MEA break


----------



## upnorthwi

Very good news! I will be a NR and hunting Devils Lake from Oct. 24-27th. How is the hunting around that time? Geese? Mallards? Snows?


----------



## barebackjack

upnorthwi said:


> Very good news! I will be a NR and hunting Devils Lake from Oct. 24-27th. How is the hunting around that time? Geese? Mallards? Snows?


Horrible!!

:lol:

Depends. Last year it wasnt that great around that time. Didnt have much weather to move birds down, and the few that were around were long since moved out of the area due to pressure. There was quite a few snows around, but they were hounded relentlessly and were pretty skittish. But, if we can get some weather, late october can be great "back home".

With the low water this year, im not holding my breath for a banner year.


----------



## huntinND

Less Non Residents, Nice! I won't get all my spots stolen now.
JK, up until three years ago I was an NR. But it really may help to keep some birds around until the main migration hits. Gas and Dry conditions are a bummer for everyone.


----------



## upnorthwi

I should clarify...I will be hunting in the Devils Lake area. A farmer lets us hunt his 5,000 acres. Fields and water. Im pumped.


----------



## dblkluk

4CurlRedleg said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh of relief: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding..
> 
> 
> 
> :beer: JK my arse!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

Busted..  :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator

Fewer licenses sold, but I fully expect the traditional spots like the Lake Region and around Harvey to be as overrun as any other year...


----------



## bornlucky

When you think about splitting the gas between 3 or 4 guys, the extra cost isn't all that bad especially when you think about what other types of entertainment costs these days.

The people who will likely be staying home are the dads who usually bring their kids out hunting. And that is too bad. It reminds me of a quote from SD Gov. Bill Janklow years ago when he said that it won't be long and hunting will be a rich man's sport.


----------



## niener

We have 8 guys coming this weekend, when we first started coming up it cost around $100-130 for gas each now we have to budget $200-250/ea. It's right around 900 miles one way but still well worth it, even if it's dry and we don't get many birds, it's still s great getta way for all of us and a lot of good times.


----------



## deacon

upnorthwi said:


> I should clarify...I will be hunting in the Devils Lake area. A farmer lets us hunt his 5,000 acres. Fields and water. Im pumped.


If looking for a friend let me know. 

Conditions and duck production has definitely changed. :eyeroll: There will be some spots that will be good but my bet is more spots will have a lot less water and birds than years past.


----------



## gundogguru

6 years ago our fuel cost from SC was about 450 this year it will be right a grand.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Very cool to see this topic without attacks..... :beer:

Is the gang turning a new leaf? :lol:

I tell ya what...everyone I talk to is expecting an early and/or rough winter. I spoke with a guy ordering decoys yesterday on the West Coast (British Columbia) and he said they have snows down already and it's the second earliest on record.

So it seems everywhere is getting an earlier migration.......should be interesting to see. But 20 years ago I remember flat out freezing my arse on the October opener along the Canadian border so we're still warmer right now than the past.


----------



## blackmamba

Sasha and Abby said:


> I am leaving here the 8th and coming back the 23. I cannot wait to see the same great families that I have met for the last 8 years. The nicest people I have ever run into - EVER. Prettiest country in the world. I look forward to it from the time I get back every year until the time I return.
> 
> I am like a little kid on Christmas...


I'm with the S.C. crew - my 8 guys enjoy this trip so much that the duck population and water conditions have very little to do with our decision to come. We love the time we spend up there and even though Ky. is a very hospitable state (like S.C.) we pale in comparison to the folks from N.D. I would put them up against anyone for friendliness ! Never meet a stranger - or if you do it's your own fault. Have to say when we've been there - even other NR's we've run into have been friendly . Must be contagious ! Looking very forward to coming this year again even if we have to hitch-hike. And Chris - the wooly worm forecast in Ky. agrees with your chilly predictions !


----------



## duckjunky

The Devils Lake area of ND is like a second home for my family and I. Would'nt miss my duck and goose hunting trip in three weeks for the world. Good luck. See ya in three weeks.
Duckjunky


----------



## fubar

4500 less licenses sold at a hundred bucks each. thats alot of money


----------



## Hooked4life

fubar said:


> 4500 less licenses sold at a hundred bucks each. thats alot of money


That is the sad part! :eyeroll: I hope the people that don't come donate the money they are saving to some conservation organization (DU, Delta, etc)

Shoot, we just found out a guy in our group can't make it due to an unexpected thing at work. A little more gas $$ for the rest of us but it won't keep us home!!! :beer:


----------



## gundogguru

fubar said:


> 4500 less licenses sold at a hundred bucks each. thats alot of money


 if you want to shoot upland too. Its 238 dollars plus crane permit


----------



## LuckCounts

We were planning for the worst wnen it comes to fuel but now we are getting a little bit of a break (Can't believe that $3.49 is a break). With the country that is 2nd to none and the hospitality that can't be matched, we will always do what we have to do to make it.


----------



## KEN W

Gas continues to drop.....$3.19 here in Fargo.


----------



## Blue Plate

Bottom line is there are just few hunters. In the early 2000's there were 125,--- guys duck hunting last year around ~90,000 licenses were sold in Minnesota.

Add on to that: $100 for a NR license, gas, hotel, food . . . plus the economy, drought. Add that all up and you get few hunters. It's a trend that will not go away. There are few youth hunters now, the sport is in trouble from my perspective.


----------



## just ducky

Blue Plate said:


> ... There are few youth hunters now, the sport is in trouble from my perspective.


Exactly. It's a problem for all types of hunting AND fishing nationwide. The key lies with the youth, and the blame lies with parents, who allow kids to sit all day indoors. When I was young, my three brothers and I were outside doing SOMETHING from dawn until dusk. Even in the dark we were playing basketball, or doing some other activity. Our society has changed so much in the last 30-40 years that it's almost to the point of no return.

We here in Michigan have a task force of sorts, which includes all major conservation/sporting organizations, the state DNR, and various others studying hunter recruitment. It's a huge problem, and if the direction isn't turned, in 20 years our state agencies will have no money to operate.


----------



## Hooked4life

just ducky said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... There are few youth hunters now, the sport is in trouble from my perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a problem for all types of hunting AND fishing nationwide. The key lies with the youth, and the blame lies with parents, who allow kids to sit all day indoors. When I was young, my three brothers and I were outside doing SOMETHING from dawn until dusk. Even in the dark we were playing basketball, or doing some other activity. Our society has changed so much in the last 30-40 years that it's almost to the point of no return.
> 
> We here in Michigan have a task force of sorts, which includes all major conservation/sporting organizations, the state DNR, and various others studying hunter recruitment. It's a huge problem, and if the direction isn't turned, in 20 years our state agencies will have no money to operate.
Click to expand...

Amen and Amen!!


----------



## oldfireguy

We'll be 9 strong at my camp (oops, make that my grandkids' camp) this year. We're adding central heat (in place of electric space heaters), and a clothes drier.
Next year it's a toss up between valet parking and camp wench to serve us beer......just kidding.

Everyone hunt hard, and hunt safe.


----------



## LuckCounts

KEN W said:


> Gas continues to drop.....$3.19 here in Fargo.


Things are looking up. We usually have 2 vehicles but trimmed down to one. Looks like gas will end up costing us less per man this year. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

KEN W said:


> Gas continues to drop.....$3.19 here in Fargo.


 :lame:

We're still at $3.49-3.59 out here in Bismarck - but we're always higher than Fargo (it's annoying)


----------



## cgreeny

I am glad to see so many are still going to come this fall. Yes times are tougher than usual but there is still some great hunting to be had. And as many have said the people in this part of the country are 2nd to none. We need rain but the birds will still come regardless good luck to any and all this weekend. :sniper:


----------



## blackmamba

just ducky said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... There are few youth hunters now, the sport is in trouble from my perspective.
Click to expand...

Exactly. It's a problem for all types of hunting AND fishing nationwide. The key lies with the youth, and the blame lies with parents, who allow kids to sit all day indoors. When I was young, my three brothers and I were outside doing SOMETHING from dawn until dusk. Even in the dark we were playing basketball, or doing some other activity. Our society has changed so much in the last 30-40 years that it's almost to the point of no return
We here in Michigan have a task force of sorts, which includes all major conservation/sporting organizations, the state DNR, and various others studyingAt hunter recruitment. It's a huge problem, and if the direction isn't turned, in 20 years our state agencies will have no money to operate.[/quote)

In recognition of the very problem you point out, for the past 10 years my hunting club makes a point to recruit young boys/girls whose parents either don't hunt or have never duck hunted - to hunt on our properties during youth season. We usually have 5 to 8 hunters and usually their dads if they have one in the picture. With maybe a couple of exceptions I can say that every one of these kids are hunting ducks today - some more ardently than we do. If you have the ability to do so - try to make a point of trying to recruit young hunters , they will choose the real experience over the remote control 9 times out of 10 . I know there are alot of you already doing this - but if everyone picked one kid to mentor it would ensure that our sport will live long after we're gone . And you'll find a new excitement watching it through the eyes of a newcomer to the sport . Try it and tell me if I'm wrong !


----------



## ruger1

blackmamba said:


> In recognition of the very problem you point out, for the past 10 years my hunting club makes a point to recruit young boys/girls whose parents either don't hunt or have never duck hunted - to hunt on our properties during youth season. We usually have 5 to 8 hunters and usually their dads if they have one in the picture. With maybe a couple of exceptions I can say that every one of these kids are hunting ducks today - some more ardently than we do. If you have the ability to do so - try to make a point of trying to recruit young hunters , they will choose the real experience over the remote control 9 times out of 10 . I know there are alot of you already doing this - but if everyone picked one kid to mentor it would ensure that our sport will live long after we're gone . And you'll find a new excitement watching it through the eyes of a newcomer to the sport . Try it and tell me if I'm wrong !


Kind of a catch 22. More kids that pick up the sport, the more competition we create for ourselves. The less kids pick up the sport, we risk loosing support.


----------



## just ducky

ruger1 said:


> Kind of a catch 22. More kids that pick up the sport, the more competition we create for ourselves. The less kids pick up the sport, we risk loosing support.


Get that same thought here in Michigan. We all have to face the fact that our numbers are dropping. Sticking our heads in the sand and being selfish is not the answer. If we want to enjoy hunting, fishing, camping and other outdoor sports the way we do now out years into the future, AND have the government staff to support our various activities, we need numbers...pure and simple. That is unless we all want our taxes to go through the roof. Because you have to pay for it all somehow, or we eliminate the services.

Yeah, it means some competion. But the sooner we all stop looking at competition as a bad thing, the better off we'll be.


----------



## D&amp;D

Hey guru, I don't think a grand will cover it this year. My total last year for fuel was $780 (more than double the cost of any other part of the trip). I'm planning on $1000+ this year. Brutal.


----------



## gundogguru

D&D said:


> Hey guru, I don't think a grand will cover it this year. My total last year for fuel was $780 (more than double the cost of any other part of the trip). I'm planning on $1000+ this year. Brutal.


 If I have done the math right and my truck gets 18 mpg it should be just under a grand. I have 3 ranches we hunt so we don't spend allot on scouting. I'll let you know when we get back


----------



## walk on water

this will be the first year in eight now that I have decided not to come out to North Dakota.have about 9 different guys that come out with me,only about 6 make it in any given year.This year with prices the way they want and the dry weather we thought that maybe we would just skip a year.Well last night about 6:30pm I got a call that one of the party has passed away(had cancer, was in his early thirties,was last out there two years ago>) boy did he have a great time.Anyway sitting here tonight thinking i should just load up the truck an go.Hunt it when you can because you don't know how long you(or your buddies)have left on earth.Hunt hard but hunt safe.Be out there again soon.
Fat Boy Hunt Club
Denhoff Nd
doug


----------



## KEN W

Wow.....found gas under $3.00 down here in the Minneapolis Metro area.

$3.15 in Fargo when I filled up yesterday.


----------



## just ducky

walk on water said:


> ...Hunt it when you can because you don't know how long you(or your buddies)have left on earth....
> 
> Fat Boy Hunt Club
> Denhoff Nd
> doug


Very true. I take several hunting/fishing trips each year. Have since I was a teenager. some of them involve my brothers, my 82 year old Dad, and his 84 year old best buddy (whom I've known since I was 10, and is a second father to me). Almost every time we start discussing a trip, I have the same thoughts..."maybe I'll skip a year?" But you are exactly right...you have to do these things while you can because you just never know. Yes this year's trip to ND will be more expensive, but it's not stopping us. You never know when your number, or that of a relative or buddy, will come up!


----------



## goin'green head

I'll be there over MEA weekend for the first time.
We will hunt two extra days and my Son will miss 1 less day of school.
The last two years were too hot for hunting so coming a little later this year. Hoping to see some migrators. Still looking forward to seeing the same great people and meeting some new ones.

P.S. I love showing off my duck boat every year.
I don't even use it but I bring it every year just to see people shake heads and wonder why.


----------



## just ducky

goin'green head said:


> '''P.S. I love showing off my duck boat every year. I don't even use it but I bring it every year just to see people shake heads and wonder why.


 :lol: I hope you're just pulling these guys' leg about us NR's bringing boats. With the price of gas the way it is, dragging a boat costs that much more. I know I spent a ton this summer dragging mine around chasing walleyes.


----------



## KEN W

Gas just keeps dropping.......paid $2.94 in Buffalo Minn on the way back from the Cities.......$3.09 here in Fargo.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

goin'green head said:


> I'll be there over MEA weekend for the first time.


When is that this year?


----------



## KEN W

Oct 16 and 17.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks Ken!


----------



## northdakotakid

Well, the barriers of entry into the sport really keep adding up.

(1) Access
(2) Cost of gaining access (gas, vehicle payment)
(3) Cost of equipment
(4) Did I say access??

That is from an adults perspective ... now think of how truly challenging it is for our youth to become an entrant in the sport because most likely they will need to rely upon someone other than their parents/guardian to supply all of the above.

Now if you look at it from a Resident perspective I think it truly becomes more critical. The number of youth that I have seen hunting in North Dakota is so low compared to when I was a kid... I am 29. In my opinion I think that the intention of the sport has really changed and is part to blame... it really seems that we have taken the tradition out of it to the point that most of what matters is how many birds you shoot... which has led us to creating larger and more complicated spreads.

It really is a sad situation... for North Dakota and the Nation.


----------



## D&amp;D

Great point ndkid. I wish that anyone pondering a negative comment regarding hunting, on this or any other website, would think about our future before they speak. If we don't make it more accessible and welcoming, the next generation is not going to participate. It is up to us to make this happen. I don't care if you're resident or non-resident, bird or big game, college student or weary veteran (like me!) - do something to make hunting attractive to a youngster. Forget about how many you're going to kill tomorrow morning and think about whether you'll be able to kill _any_ in 20 years. I know the problems that many of you have with other hunters will still be there. Your honey-hole will still get busted sooner or later and some people will continue to shoot roosts. But don't let that stop _you_ from teaching another person the right way to do it. Plus, I personally believe that responsible hunting teaches so many other things that our youth are missing these days (safety, respect, obedience, hard work, conscientiousness, etc.). We all know that hunters do more for conservation that any others, but how many 10-year olds know this? If we want to ward off the antis and keep the future of hunting strong, we've got to stick together.

Now that I've stepped off my soap box, Ken that's great news about gas. We're still getting killed in the southeast because of supposed storm-related shortages. I paid $3.82 for regular unleaded this morning. This will be the first time that I've come out there and paid less than at home! Take care all. Be there in less than three weeks.


----------



## jeepguy

I will be comng up again with the same guys I always come up with. 21st -27th of october. Planning on only coming up once due to gas prices and new baby, but would not dream of missing the annual trip to ND.


----------



## Chuck Smith

D&D,

Great post.

One thing that I was told many years ago (when I was in HS). Is that a day in the field hunting with my family i will learn more than a day a classroom. I was told that by my English teacher. So told me this when I was telling her I was going to miss her class the next day because I was going turkey hunting.


----------



## boranger

I have been hunting for 45 years,my kids hunt and hunt hard, I do not have a place to deer hunt this year,so you tell the dnr that I will take my grandson hunting as soon as I have access to some land , and dont tell me state land, I am a hunter not a pretender, I wouldlike him to see a good hunt like I had over the years.If you have access for the youth,you will have kids hunting, people like me will make sure of that. Thank god for N.D. I still have all this great duck hunting. mn could learn many thing from the west.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pretty quiet this past weekend. Only heard a couple gunshots all weekend and didn't have any competition for fields or potholes in the area we hunted.


----------



## shiawassee_kid

Chris Hustad said:


> Pretty quiet this past weekend. Only heard a couple gunshots all weekend and didn't have any competition for fields or potholes in the area we hunted.


can't argue with that eh? hope everybody is still spread out in a few weeks when i get there. :beer:


----------



## Hooked4life

shiawassee_kid said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty quiet this past weekend. Only heard a couple gunshots all weekend and didn't have any competition for fields or potholes in the area we hunted.
> 
> 
> 
> can't argue with that eh? hope everybody is still spread out in a few weeks when i get there. :beer:
Click to expand...

Heard that!! :lol:


----------



## SJB

Took my eleven year old boy duck hunting in Colorado this past weekend. I did not see any youth less than 18 years old. Waterfowl hunting is going to die in Colorado. The only youth movement is in Elk hunting (in Colorado) but certainly less than it was twenty years ago. 
There were about twenty five kids in the hunter safety class and my son was the only one that was there for small game and waterfowl. The rest of the families were there for big game only. 
To many video games and couch potatoes in my opinion.

No trip to ND for us this year. Drought and fuel has made the decision to give it a break. 
Sam


----------



## Gooseguy10

Chris Hustad said:


> Pretty quiet this past weekend. Only heard a couple gunshots all weekend and didn't have any competition for fields or potholes in the area we hunted.


A few observations from last weekend. Noticeably less duck hunters this year. Also the worst duck hunting we have had out there in 6 years. Very, very dry and few ducks. However, there were a lot of small geese (black and white)....much more than normal for early October.

Hopefully things will pick up in a few weeks but the prospects remain low.


----------



## goosebusters

I would agree, the ducks have really thinned out now, more than I have seen in many years past. I wouldn't be suprised if few non-residents return now after most experienced the poor hunting on opener.


----------



## goosebusters

FPP?


----------



## Goon

buckseye said:


> And rightfully so IMO. I think gas prices have a lot to do with people staying closer to home.


Gas is 3.19 in Grand Forks, ND right now and I read that it is supposed to keep going down.


----------



## birchies

goosebusters said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if few non-residents return now after most experienced the poor hunting on opener.


I would be surprised even the worst days i have had out here are better than most days back home. one bad trip would not keep me from coming back and i think that goes for most NRs


----------



## Springerguy

Gas is down to $2.94 in the Twin Cities - it should go lower.


----------



## Gooseguy10

birchies said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if few non-residents return now after most experienced the poor hunting on opener.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised even the worst days i have had out here are better than most days back home. one bad trip would not keep me from coming back and i think that goes for most NRs
Click to expand...

I think you are probably right about people still coming. The most discouraging thing I saw last weekend was a lack of water. A lack of ducks can change with the next cold front, however, there is no quick fix for a lack of water. I do wonder how many birds will keep moving with a lack of water in some areas?

Another thing to consider is that even though the locals tried to tell the truth about water conditions, people still came to "see for themselves." However, I would bet many people that are still on the fence about coming later in the year will get first hand accounts from people who traveled out there to see. This will cause a drop in mid season licenses being bought. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## diver_sniper

Gooseguy10 said:


> birchies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if few non-residents return now after most experienced the poor hunting on opener.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised even the worst days i have had out here are better than most days back home. one bad trip would not keep me from coming back and i think that goes for most NRs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are probably right about people still coming. The most discouraging thing I saw last weekend was a lack of water. A lack of ducks can change with the next cold front, however, there is no quick fix for a lack of water. I do wonder how many birds will keep moving with a lack of water in some areas?
> 
> Another thing to consider is that even though the locals tried to tell the truth about water conditions, people still came to "see for themselves." However, I would bet many people that are still on the fence about coming later in the year will get first hand accounts from people who traveled out there to see. This will cause a drop in mid season licenses being bought. Maybe I am wrong.
Click to expand...

I haven't been out of the city since this rain moved through, but I wouldn't be surprised if things didn't get a little shot in the arm from it. I hear it's supposed to be rainy this next weekend too.


----------



## Candiru

I was out this past weekend in a dryer area. I only saw one NR. plate. A few residents were out and not a lot of birds. I also heard secondhand of an area that is wetter than most. The NR's apparently were thick there.


----------



## Candiru

Rain and snow in the forecast this weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Gooseguy10 said:


> Another thing to consider is that even though the locals tried to tell the truth about water conditions, people still came to "see for themselves."


Very true. I think people thought ND residents were lying when they tried to talk about how dry it is. It's not good but hopefully this winter we'll finally get some snow.


----------



## blhunter3

We dont need any snow. There are many young pheasants that basically just hatched within two weeks. I seen alot of very very young ones and I accidently picked some up with the combine.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We need A LOT of snow to cure this drought. If it kills some pheasants, so be it. Not like there's a shortage of them and they always cycle.

My .02


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM

AGREED! Snow is the only answer.


----------



## D&amp;D

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow! Although I don't know if it's going to be cold enough, you guys certainly can use it. At least you should get good rains through the weekend.

How does it compare to 2006? I remember north of Bismarck that year being dry as a bone with potholes that were there the year before completely gone. Is it that bad this year?


----------



## shiawassee_kid

kinda curious how it compares to 2006 also. it was pretty dry around DL i did a lot of driving that year to get into some water.


----------



## Rick Acker

Drought is a necessary evil boys and girls...We need it every so often to replenish the sloughs and ponds...I know it sucks, but everything goes in cycles. In the longterm it will actually help waterfowl.


----------



## cgreeny

Yes we have had a few wet rains go through, but we can only hope for the snow this winter to fill up all the dry sloughs and potholes out here. I hope this isnt a flyover year. I hate those.


----------



## the taxidermist

how dry is devil's lk area? we leave wi for there 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Chris Hustad said:


> We need A LOT of snow to cure this drought. If it kills some pheasants, so be it. Not like there's a shortage of them and they always cycle.
> 
> My .02


Depends on what your passion is.....I'm sure there are a lot here that really don't care about potholes full of ducks and would rather see them dry and good pheasant habitat.So for some of us......normal snow is just fine.


----------



## bornlucky

Where I live we had .4 of rain the other day. ten miles to the east they had .9 inches. I was on a combine yesterday where they had the .90 and there was no water left in the field. It had all soaked in. It can rain a lot this weekend and it will all soak in.

And I can tell you first hand the duck population here stinks. I hope it is better in November when Canada freezes up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

D&D said:


> How does it compare to 2006? I remember north of Bismarck that year being dry as a bone with potholes that were there the year before completely gone. Is it that bad this year?


I have a house north of Bismarck and it's the driest I've ever seen it. Almost every single pothole is toast, only big water left.

It gets better the further east you go.


----------



## cgreeny

the taxidermist said:


> how dry is devil's lk area? we leave wi for there 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not dry. How wet, too wet to drive into any fields.


----------



## barebackjack

cgreeny said:


> the taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> how dry is devil's lk area? we leave wi for there 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not dry. How wet, too wet to drive into any fields.
Click to expand...

Muddy, but not wet. The water theyve gotten has all soaked in for the most part. The slough situation is still pretty rough.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Where I was at it was much drier than 2006. Some of the areas we hunted had some at least some water in 2006, now are completely dry. And I am talking about bigger bodies of water.


----------



## slough

I've driven across the state on hwy 200 from bismarck to lakota and around scouting quite a bit this fall and it seems that almost everything under an acre or two is dry or very close to it...most of the kinds of sloughs we used to "puddle jump" as kids (mid-90's) are bone dry or even plowed under. Obviously there's plenty of bigger water but a lot of that has lots of mud around the edges.


----------

